# Clochette for tick prevention?



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

Has anyone has experience with this little bell that claims to repel ticks and fleas using ultrasonic. Is it a reliable way if I choose not to use methods like flea collar, drops or chewable? 

This is a little snippet I got from seller's description
"Clochette is a highly effective ultrasonic flea and tick repellent in an adorable bell-shaped design and warm color.

The high frenquency sounds emitted which are perfectly safe for humans and pets fight tick and flea infestation. The theory of Clochette is to make a sharp ultrasonic sound to repel fleas and ticks. It is a physical, non-chemical way to repel flea and ticks, the fleas and ticks react by running away from the sound.

The battery in the device lasts for 8 months and you can change the new battery easily to keep working."

These little device is made in Taiwan and they comes in various sizes and designs.

I am very tempted to try but wary about the effectiveness as I am not going to spend around 40 dollars for a useless bell (if it doesn't work as claimed)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't imagine it would be effective; I would definitely save my money! Unforunately, some toxins are necessary to kill fleas and ticks, in my experience. I use Simparica with excellent results and no adverse effects (so far).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If it uses ultrasound, I would think it’s very disturbing to a dog. They hear frequencies we don’t.

I doubt it’s effective also.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have never had any much luck with ultrasonics. My Asta uses Bravecto which he only needs to take in a tasty chewable, every 3 months.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I use NextGuard once a month and have only found one tick ever even though I live in a massively tick infested area.
However the right tick meds depends on which variety of tick you have where you live.
That’s why it’s best to get advice from a local vet.
Those bells look like a scam to me, just my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

I think Dechi made a point for ultrasound being a disturbance to dogs. I will give the bell a pass.

All my dogs are currently not on any tick flea prevention. I only give them Nexguard (as per vet recommendation) only when I discover flea and ticks on them as they are usually at home. They only go out to pet cafes which usually is a tick and flea free zone. We hardly go to parks because there isn't any pet friendly park near us (I am from Malaysia - an Islamic country) 

My only concern is heartworm. They are not visible compare to ticks and fleas. I am reluctant to put them on monthly Heartgard after reading about all the controversies.

I have never see Simparica here. The common brands are Frontline, Bayer Advantix, Nexguard and Revolution. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Nexguard would be what I would choose if Simparica wasn't available, and like you said, only if you actually see the fleas. 

Heartgard Plus is VERY safe--I've been using it on my dogs pretty much forever without any problems. So, I would have zero worries about using it on your little one, if your vet says you live in an area where heartworm is a possibility.

ETA: Maybe Nexguard includes heartworm prevention? I have never used it. My dogs have used Frontline (doesn't work, but not side effects) and Advantix (horrible reaction in my Maltese).


----------

